# False Bottom Options For 70l Pot



## philski (12/7/12)

I'm looking for a false bottom for a 70L pot. I haven't got the pot yet, but looking at the 70L craftbrewer pots. I am setting up a RIMS or HERMS system.... still haven't decided which, but that's a problem for another day!!

Anyway, there seems to be a few options out there, and I don't think I want a domed false bottom. I know the greater surface area you have for a false bottom, the more efficiency you get, so having a domed false bottom which is only 300mm wide on a 450mm wide pot seems like you would loose a lot of potential efficiency. Ideally I want a flat false bottom which covers the entire bottom of the pot.

I'm also wondering whether one that sits on a "stand" and is therefore above the ball valve or one that has a dip tube is the go. Not really sure what the positives/negatives are. I'm also not sure what effect the dead space below a "stand" would have.

I've seen the Blichmann Louvre Bottoms which look good and should fit a 70L craftbrewer pot or similar (approx 450mm wide), the 20gallon one is 435mm wide. This is designed to sit in a lip on a Blichmann pot though which may be a problem and may not fit other pots. The dip tube may also be a problem. Has anyone used these?

There are also options from the US eg. morebeer.com and Norcal which look really good. However I would like to get one local if I can.

Norcal brewing solutions, sit on a mesh cross stand
http://www.norcalbrewingsolutions.com/stor...se_Bottoms.html

Midwest falsies 17 11/16"
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/all-grain-b....html?limit=all

Morebeer.com 17 5/8"

https://morebeer.com/view_product/7409/beer...avy_Duty_Kettle

Morebeer.com custom made with legs and hinge $130

What is everyone using?

Does anyone know someone/somewhere I can get one custom made?? Any SS fabricators out there? I'm in Melbourne.

Thoughts? Ideas?

Cheers!

Phil


----------



## iralosavic (12/7/12)

If money were no object, I'd contact Norcal and let them design a custom solution. The best design depends on many factors. If you really want, you could take their design advice and source the materials for the FB yourself locally and just buy the dip tube/compression fitting from a retailer. Personally, I prefer to invest in professional service for the peace of mind and future proofing, but I'm not very confident with my hands...


----------



## philski (12/7/12)

I'm pretty keen on making/building things are tinkering but working with and welding stainless is a whole new animal! I would be happy to pay someone local to Fabricate one for the right price.



iralosavic said:


> If money were no object, I'd contact Norcal and let them design a custom solution. The best design depends on many factors. If you really want, you could take their design advice and source the materials for the FB yourself locally and just buy the dip tube/compression fitting from a retailer. Personally, I prefer to invest in professional service for the peace of mind and future proofing, but I'm not very confident with my hands...


----------



## hsb (12/7/12)

What's the 70l pot for? Is it BIAB? Or a 3v Mash Tun? What's the false bottom actually for? Keeping grain or hops in, or just keeping a bag off elements or?

That should dictate things a bit? Maybe you don't need a False bottom but just a filter on a pickup somewhere?

I have a hinged NorCal FB without a stand in a Keggle Mash Tun and run a pickup through and it is excellent for my needs. Used to have a domed FB but had various minor problems with it shifting around in the mash. The NorCal ones are (relatively) cheap and easy to customise plus they also sell SS diptubes/compression fittings if you go that way.

I found I needed a Stainless Dip tube to help totally lock the False bottom in position and make sure there was no air getting in to lose siphon but that is 100% a YMMV process.

I couldn't locate any local options to fabricate that weren't far more expensive than the NorCal option.

Mine is a dedicated Mash Tun and obviously has a domed base, so no need for a stand.
With a flat base, you'd more likely need one perhaps.

bling bling






Palmer has some stuff on flow dynamics and where to position pickups
http://www.howtobrew.com/appendices/appendixD-2.html


----------



## donburke (12/7/12)

philski said:


> I know the greater surface area you have for a false bottom, the more efficiency you get, so having a domed false bottom which is only 300mm wide on a 450mm wide pot seems like you would loose a lot of potential efficiency.



the size of the false bottom should not affect efficiency if you are batch sparging

your concern for loss of efficiency is because you will be fly sparging right ?


----------



## philski (12/7/12)

hsb said:


> bling bling



bling indeed!!

Is that the beerbelly mash return dish?

Sorry should have mentioned what it was for. It's a 3 vessel setup, and the false bottom is for my mash tun. Currently mashing in an esky which is reaching the end of its life span and looking to move to stainless. 

The Norcal ones do look good. I've emailed them a couple of times to ask about postage to AU and they haven't replied which has kind of put me off. Do you remember how much shipping was?


----------



## iralosavic (12/7/12)

The thing about the Norcal FBs is that to buy the same thickness and perforation profile sheet in Aus, you'd most likely have to get it in ~2m square sheets and end up paying over $200 and be stuck with a lot of surpless materials. Or if a fabricated made it youd be up for labour costs exeeding the surpless. You'd be better off buying the professionally finished product.

I've opted for a Norcal FB for my keggle MLT and BK, like HSB. It's good to see another happy customer. I've not heard any bad feedback from anyone, anywhere


----------



## philski (12/7/12)

Correct, fly sparge.

I was also thinking a greater surface area would mean less resistance so easier to pump and more likely to get better recirculation using a RIMS or HERMS.



donburke said:


> the size of the false bottom should not affect efficiency if you are batch sparging
> 
> your concern for loss of efficiency is because you will be fly sparging right ?


----------



## hsb (12/7/12)

Yes, is the B/B dish which has been good but could be done on the cheap with a metal camping cup/some ingenuity (few threads around on here with alternatives.)
From memory, the NorCal was about $30 shipping USPS.

I'd happily recommend their product and their service. You probably just need to hussle a little for an answer, it's a one-guy type operation.
It'd be great if a metal worker here stepped up to offer the same service, be a nice earner given the market for it here. The FB here are expensive enough that I was happy to look into getting something I was very happy with for around the same cost as local option. Downside is shipping delay and what happens if you decide you want to send it back etc.

With a narrowish vessel and no bag, sounds like a false bottom that covers the entire pot base is the go - whether it is domed or not I would say doesn't matter in the least so long as what's underneath is up to scratch (ie; pickup/clearance)


----------



## Cocko (12/7/12)

A CB 70lt pot with hard plumbed Falsie.

Domed mesh:

Works great - both Batch and Fly, with pump;




2c.

Cheers


----------



## philski (18/7/12)

Nice one thanks for the info so far all.

Cocko - do you know what the dimension is from the inside bottom of the pot to the top of the ball valve outlet of the craft brewer pots? Also do you know what the internal dimension of the pot is?? Looking at an FB which is 447.68mm diameter x 44.45mm high and wondering if it will fit!!



Cocko said:


> A CB 70lt pot with hard plumbed Falsie.
> 
> Domed mesh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cocko (18/7/12)

philski said:


> Cocko - do you know what the dimension is from the inside bottom of the pot to the top of the ball valve outlet of the craft brewer pots? Also do you know what the internal dimension of the pot is?? Looking at an FB which is 447.68mm diameter x 44.45mm high and wondering if it will fit!!



Will measure tonight for ya mate.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## philski (18/7/12)

Cheers!! :beer: 



Cocko said:


> Will measure tonight for ya mate.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (18/7/12)

Also look at cutting the base out of an old 50L keg. 

Here's mine

Normally you would just use an elbow in the centre and some silicone hose to connect up to the tap on the inside. 

It allows me to run my march pump on full flow without getting a stuck mash, so I'm pretty happy. It measures 390mm across. Pretty easy to make, and will last 100 years.


QldKev


----------



## Cocko (18/7/12)

philski said:


> Cheers!! :beer:




Ok, its gonna be a squeeze for you mate;

From base to top of hole = 44-45mm - Sorry, best I can do... HLT measures 45-46mm.
Inside measures: 446mm across.

Is that all you need?

Cheers


----------



## philski (18/7/12)

That's perfect thanks heaps for that.

Looks like that FB won't quote fit... I'll have to keep looking.

Cheers



Cocko said:


> Ok, its gonna be a squeeze for you mate;
> 
> From base to top of hole = 44-45mm - Sorry, best I can do... HLT measures 45-46mm.
> Inside measures: 446mm across.
> ...


----------



## philski (19/7/12)

Anyone had any experience dealing with morebeer.com? I may try them, they do custom made FB's. 

I've tried emailing Norcal 4 times now and no reply!!


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/7/12)

philski said:


> Anyone had any experience dealing with morebeer.com? I may try them, they do custom made FB's.
> 
> I've tried emailing Norcal 4 times now and no reply!!



contacted norcal through their ebay store yesterday in reguard to the same sort of thing, response was in my email this morning


----------



## philski (19/7/12)

I've been going through their website. I'll try through ebay.

What did they say?



MastersBrewery said:


> contacted norcal through their ebay store yesterday in reguard to the same sort of thing, response was in my email this morning


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/7/12)

philski said:


> I've been going through their website. I'll try through ebay.
> 
> What did they say?



all good, even with shipping price was good for something custom, though I had to change what they had quoted as I wanted the heavier guage, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## philski (19/7/12)

How much smaller than your actual internal dimension did you go for? 

eg. if internal dimension was 446mm (for example the CB 70L pot) would you go for one which is 444mm (1mm all around) or more like 442mm (2mm all around)?



MastersBrewery said:


> all good, even with shipping price was good for something custom, though I had to change what they had quoted as I wanted the heavier guage, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## philski (20/7/12)

I got an answer back from Norcal. Don't know what happened to my other emails, must have been lost in the ether....

They said they can make whatever size/stand etc. 

Regarding shipping:

_"Shipping could be tricky for an item of this size to Australia. It would need to be sent via Priority Mail, and is too large to fit into a Flat Rate box. I am guessing that false bottom and stand would be around 4 pounds, so figure it will be either $46.40, or $50.55 (if it ends up being over 4 but less than 5 pounds)."_

Right. Now I'm thinking I may want a bigger pot, rather than 70L. Bigger is better right.... :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## philski (11/8/12)

OK, so I ended up getting a 98L stockpot off ebay. It's massive!! It has a 497mm internal diameter. Awesome. I am planning on going with Norcal for the FB.

Next question is, with a pot that has a relatively flat bottom, and is 497mm ID should i just get the FB and no stand? will the false bottom just sit down on top of the slightly curved bit on the base? Or will I need a stand? If I sit it flat and get a dip tube, will the weight of grain push it down and stop flow? I guess if there is always fluid under there (which there will be) it would have to compress the fluid for it to drop....

Thoughts?

Or should I go with a stand? I guess the issue with a stand is you loose a lot of space in your mash tun.


----------



## pk.sax (11/8/12)

There is no captive fluid to be compressed, it's a fb, the fluid just passes through it.

All this bling....


----------

